# Router Raizer



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, Has anyone out there installed a Router Raizer on a Porter Cable 7539? It looks like a fairly involved process. I hate the thought of drilling holes in my big beautiful router, but if it works as advertised, it sounds like a good thing. Please let me know how you guys like this product. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jcmmgm

You may to read the links below 


http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/RoutRaizer.html
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6396

I will say I use one in my router table and they work well 


===========



jcmmgm said:


> Hi, Has anyone out there installed a Router Raizer on a Porter Cable 7539? It looks like a fairly involved process. I hate the thought of drilling holes in my big beautiful router, but if it works as advertised, it sounds like a good thing. Please let me know how you guys like this product. Thanks.


----------



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I was thinking of returning the router raizer until I saw your pictures. It doesn't look too difficult now. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jcmmgm

You'er welcome,,, I said the same thing when I saw the plastic bag of parts, "what a joke, a rod and some plastic parts,,,, for 80.oo bucks ,they got to me,,," then I took my time and took a hard look at the parts, and said most of them I will not need but it can be used in many routers,,,,so if I get a new router I will have the parts I need to use it with the new router as well 

It works great and not that hard to setup...in fact fun stuff to do on a cold day in the house..  

The only I didn't like about the kit was the SMALL crank handle ,, so I made one just a bit bigger in dia. I just drill a hole in some hardwood the same size as the plastic one ,and with a drop of super glue I pushed it over the plastic one..

see it the pictures 

============


----------



## jcmmgm (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks again Bob, I believe I'll take your advice and make a bigger handle. It does seem to be a bit hard to use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Jim

It's not a big deal but it makes it lot easyer to use 
It's a Tim Taylor (the Tool Man) upgrade so to speak ( more power/bigger ) plastic is plastic but Oak is Oak 

==============
JUST FOR KICKS ▼
http://www.clarkab.com/
http://images.google.com/images?q=Clark+Air+Base&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title

=============


----------



## JEBurroughs (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello all, new to forum and routing in general. Never used one and did quite a bit of research before hand. Well some may think my choices were good and some think I am retarded but they are what they are and I own them now so that is beyond any help. I have the Hitachi KM12VC combo with a Bosch RA1171 Table. I decided to get the Router Raizer as well. It took me all night to really get a grasp of how things work and orient. I got about half way thru installing the raizer on the plunge base when I started to realize I better see where it's going to attach to the table plate. Well I see it's going to be a little work to get it going. The hole I need to drill in the table plate winds up being in one of the existing cutouts for another router. This happens no matter how I orient it. Will attach some pictures. 

SOOOO I was wondering if anyone else has attached the Router Raizer to a Bosch RA1171 table plate and how you went about things.

I am thinking I will drill the 3/4 inch hole in the base plate first (Going to need it there anyway if I ever take the plunge off the table), then secure the plate to the table and use it as a template to make a 3/4 inch hole all the way thru. Then I can take a piece of 1/4 inch plexi glass I have and fill the top side Of the hole and drill it to accept the dust cover insert. I will probably do that for all the rest of the unused mounting holes as some seem to be sharp and gaping. Never used a table so maybe nothing will catch on them. So do I sound insane or somewhat remotely on track?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum,JE, You sound like you have a handle on the problem. Keep us updated on the progress and how it all turns out. We like the pictures, they help us visualize the situation.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Before you do all that take the black plastic base plate off and see if there is a nut on the end of the threaded rod. My M12V didn't have it but my M12V2 does and it can be turned with the nut (13 or 14mm). I only have a fixed base M12VC so I don't know if it has that same feature.


----------



## JEBurroughs (Apr 16, 2016)

Well I got it all done and it wasn't all that bad. Fired the router up tonight and works great. As of now my only complaint is like many others is the Bosch RA 1171 table fence is a pain. However I see a fix right away. The carriage bolts are just long enough to get thru the top. A few more turns and they fall out of the knob. Since the knob is a pass thru, it really doesn't matter how long the carriage bolt is. Using a 2 1/2 rather than the 1 3/4 solves the issue. Really like the Router Raizer, well worth the price and works great. At first it seems a bit overwhelming but once you get into it, it's not bad. Instructions are really good. Router is so quiet I was shocked, thought it was broke at first, but like I read, they are quiet. Table was really easy to put together as well. Only a few alignment issues on the wall, but not too bad. Top is really flat and level. Plate is a bit tricky to level. There are 4 leveling screws under the plate and 4 lock down screws on top. I used a long level when I first set it up and thought I had it. When I did my first test cut I felt the wood catching in spots. I used a 6 inch piece of 1x4 this time and just ran it back and forth around the table as I leveled it. When you tighten the top screws it will pull it down, so you have to over adjust to compensate. Got used to the feel and then got it really nice. Got late so I came in. I will make a few more videos later to show some other things I did, but for now I thought videos are better than pictures but can post some if anyone needs something specific. Thanks for all the support, I am sure I will have many more questions.

Don't have enough posts for a link to YouTube, but my channel is Pitt Stop Electronics. I just did a Google search with this "Pitt Stop Electronics youtube" and it came up with Video #7 of the nine I did. They all have same name with # at end. Take a peek and see what you think, some are long winded.


----------



## JEBurroughs (Apr 16, 2016)

Pics I have.


----------



## JEBurroughs (Apr 16, 2016)

Did not seem to post in order...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They never do. I've never been able to figure out why that is or how to predict what order they will post in.


----------

